# Stihl 391 vs 361



## mr matt (Jul 19, 2010)

Greetings! I am new to the site but have been reading various posts for quite a while...I am looking for a saw for falling about 16 inch trees for firewood. I've heard a lot of favorable things about Stihl especially there longevity.

Seems like the free firewood I can get is by clearing trees from various lots.

I see Ace Hardware has the 391 in, and is about the same price as what I can get a little used 361 for.

I was wondering what your thoughts of these saws are in their handling and construction. I'ver read the innards of the 361 are of good quality, and the 361 was more repair friendly ( http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?p=1974222 ). Also great Excellent power to weight ratio
Maybe you will say to skip both and go with a 290... well, I'm willing to listen.

Thanks for your input

Matt


----------



## Slamm (Jul 19, 2010)

No contest, 361 used or not.

My opinion,

Sam


----------



## mbayer (Jul 19, 2010)

Of the saws listed the 361 hands down.


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Jul 19, 2010)

I just bought a used 361 for 511 bucks. It is in mint condition!

The 361 will blow the 391 away on both sides of the ball. Weight and power. 

It balances better, and just cuts better IMO. I am basing my claims on the 390 though, as I've never ran a 391, but it looks to be the same slug as the 390. 361 is a pro model also. it's built to last. When I say lighter, I mean it's almost 3 lbs lighter.

Better saw thru and thru.


----------



## MuleyJ (Jul 19, 2010)

I have not yet had the privilege of running a 391, but the 361 is a very nice saw. It is capable of pulling a 24" b/c and pretty well manhandles 18" and under. A muffler mod on this saw is real easy should you decide to go that route. Man the 391 is heavy for the same power, almost 2 pounds heavier than the 361. Honestly that is solid 70cc saw weight. Two big positives I could see with a 391 is the air filtration and fuel economy. Neither of those things would steer me away from a good 361, but the better filtration might be something to give some consideration to. My 361 has been a great saw, although it is finicky to tune.


----------



## MS390 (Jul 20, 2010)

Slamm said:


> No contest, 361 used or not.
> 
> My opinion,
> 
> Sam



:agree2:


----------



## bigredd (Jul 20, 2010)

If you want a new 361, do a dealer search and make some phone calls. There are still some new 361's on the shelf for less than $600. I would also look at the new 362.


----------



## webie (Jul 20, 2010)

Definitely check out the dealers for 361's . 4 years ago I stopped by an out of the way tractor implement stihl dealer . Heck they had been in business for years nearly in my back yard never knew it . Anyways I had to pick up a new saw chain and ended up with a new MS360 that had been on his shelf for god knows how long . He was happy to get rid of it , I payed 300.00 for it .


----------



## smokinj (Jul 20, 2010)

If price is an issue the 390 is a pretty good saw....16in. trees are not going to take much. 290,310,390 all will do this job as well. Of course the 361 is at the top of that heap!


----------



## fishercat (Jul 20, 2010)

*without a doubt...............*

the 361.


----------



## woodhaven (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm new here but I just picked up a new 361 and really like it. I would grab it if you can.


----------



## kemo (Jul 20, 2010)

The MS 391 weighs in at 14.1 pounds, (PHO). The MS 361 weighs in at 12.3 pounds. Noticeable difference but it isn't a 3 pound difference. The new MS 362 however... seems to have gained a pound over the MS 361, she weighs in at 13 pounds.


----------



## mr matt (Jul 20, 2010)

Wow, 

THanks for all of the replies! Great idea about calling around to dealers - never thoguht of that [pic]http://www.jonrb.com/emoticons/scratchchin.gif[/pic]


I'll be making the list tonight and make the calls tomorrow....



thanks again
Matt


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 20, 2010)

361s are definately out there. I bought a new MS440 this year, from a dealer.


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Jul 20, 2010)

361 is one thing, but to find a 440 at the dealer, thats some more of that Snelling luck coming out. 

I swear this dude has the most awesomest hard to find saws.


----------



## fishercat (Jul 20, 2010)

*I agree!*



Anthony_Va. said:


> 361 is one thing, but to find a 440 at the dealer, thats some more of that Snelling luck coming out.
> 
> I swear this dude has the most awesomest hard to find saws.



I haven't seen a new 440 in a while!


----------



## SawTroll (Jul 21, 2010)

Slamm said:


> No contest, 361 used or not.
> 
> My opinion,
> 
> Sam





mbayer said:


> Of the saws listed the 361 hands down.





MS390 said:


> :agree2:



:agree2:


----------



## mr matt (Jul 21, 2010)

Well, I called over 15 places today, some of which checked their satellite branches with no success. Told over and over they were discontinued in 8/09

One place said they could order it ( $650) I actually do not think they can as a few stores went to the supplier already and the supplier checked all around and did not find any..

or I can get a used one said to have very little mileage on it for $550.
on craigslist: posting says_" 2 year old Stihl Pro Grade MS 361 chainsaw with a 20" bar. Used lightly, still in great condition. $550 "_


















Or, I can get the replacment of the 361 which is the 362 for $575. (new & I guess with a warranty)

I have not yet checked on the specs for the 362, but probably in the end ask if you all heard anything about the 362 & get your opinions.....

Thanks so much!

Matt


----------



## banshee67 (Jul 21, 2010)

mr matt said:


> Well, I called over 15 places today, some of which checked their satellite branches with no success. Told over and over they were discontinued in 8/09
> 
> One place said they could order it ( $650) I actually do not think they can as a few stores went to the supplier already and the supplier checked all around and did not find any..
> 
> ...



i paid less than that for a brand new one (actually $30 more after buying a bar and chain, but still)
they are out there, just very hard to find, my local dealer wouldnt even entertain the fact that 361's are even available anymore.. they just wanted to sell me a $650 362
it took me about 3 months of whining and posting on here till i found a nice man who took it in his heart to sell me a new one he had


----------



## Taxmantoo (Jul 21, 2010)

$575 with bar and chain would be the cheapest Stihl 362 I've ever seen. 

$550 for a 361 would be OK if it were a dealer demo with warranty, seems high for a used private sale saw, even in virtually new condition.


----------



## banshee67 (Jul 21, 2010)

mr matt said:


>




looking again, it appears the owner never flipped his bar once. 
the standard wear marks on the bottom near the powerhead from using the bucking spikes,,and then the worn paint on the top of the bar towards the tip from making undercuts. i wouldnt buy a saw from someone that doesnt know youre supposed to flip the bar.


----------



## mr matt (Jul 21, 2010)

I hope the guy did not misquote me the 362; I see it for sale @ ~$700 at other places.

if I knew of the price diff I would have bought it immediately over the phone. Reviews seeeeeem to be good about it - more bulkier and 1 lb heavier than the 361, a bit more HP....




matt


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Jul 21, 2010)

Thats too much for that 361 used IMO. I see them sell on Ebay for around 500 new. There's a few nice 362's for sale on Ebay too. Hard to find a deal on the Bay anymore but you can every now and then.

I got this one for 500 bucks:





I feel the deal was right since it's an "R" model. Prolly costed alot more than the regular 361. Not sure what it would have costed new. Wish someone who knows would tell me.


----------



## fishercat (Jul 21, 2010)

*you're in Luck!*



mr matt said:


> Well, I called over 15 places today, some of which checked their satellite branches with no success. Told over and over they were discontinued in 8/09
> 
> One place said they could order it ( $650) I actually do not think they can as a few stores went to the supplier already and the supplier checked all around and did not find any..
> 
> ...



I'm going back to Tennessee this weekend.I can pick up that new one for you.Not sure if you're on my way.I'll be coming 78 west to 81 south and reverse.


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Jul 21, 2010)

81 south goes right by my house. Small world eh?  

Stop by and we'll saw a little saw.

P.S. are you sure that is'nt I-77, not I-78?


----------



## banshee67 (Jul 21, 2010)

and 78 goes right by mine, about 1.5 miles away, drop me off something on the way too


----------



## fishercat (Jul 21, 2010)

*it's I-78......*



Anthony_Va. said:


> 81 south goes right by my house. Small world eh?
> 
> Stop by and we'll saw a little saw.
> 
> P.S. are you sure that is'nt I-77, not I-78?



coming from the GS parkway.by Allentown and Cabelas.


----------



## fishercat (Jul 21, 2010)

*I meant I'll pick 'em up!*



banshee67 said:


> and 78 goes right by mine, about 1.5 miles away, drop me off something on the way too



Didn't say I was Paying!


----------



## banshee67 (Jul 21, 2010)

fishercat said:


> coming from the GS parkway.by Allentown and Cabelas.



you ever been into that cabellas over there in hamburg?
ive been there 3-4 times and still dont think ive seen everything.. the man-made mountain inside is unreal, the big walk through aquarium and everything, awesome place


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Jul 21, 2010)

fishercat said:


> coming from the GS parkway.by Allentown and Cabelas.



Oh okay. I-77 hits 81 above Whythville. 

I live off exit 35 off 81. About 5 minutes from the I-state.


----------



## banshee67 (Jul 21, 2010)

fishercat said:


> coming from the GS parkway.by Allentown and Cabelas.



you ever been into that cabellas over there in hamburg?
ive been there 3-4 times and still dont think ive seen everything.. the man-made mountain inside is unreal

you got dorney park on the way too, right on the side of 78 there in allentown, you can see it from the road, stop in and hit some water slides


----------



## mr matt (Jul 21, 2010)

Fishercat:

78/81 near Harrisburg is about 1.5 hours from me, I could do that..depending on your route, maybe even a closer spot.




what is the cost of the new 361? - if you want you can email/PM me..









Thank you for the very kind offer!


matt

Never been to Hamburg, sounds very interesting, no nothing about a man made mountain, I iwll have
to look into that...... I'll have to read up on the whole area. Only about 1 hr from me, which is
not bad at all.....


----------



## Trigger Man (Jul 21, 2010)

mr matt said:


> Well, I called over 15 places today, some of which checked their satellite branches with no success. Told over and over they were discontinued in 8/09
> 
> One place said they could order it ( $650) I actually do not think they can as a few stores went to the supplier already and the supplier checked all around and did not find any..
> 
> ...



I believe the ms361 with the quick stop chain break on the rear handle is still available through dealers, that might be the model that the shop quoted you $650 on.? At least hear in Canada thats the way it was 2 months ago.


----------



## mr matt (Jul 22, 2010)

None of the dealers said they had anykind of 361, supplier checked all their branches said they might have 1, but did not. If fishercat comes through I wont have to buy a 362. Maybe is different in Canada..but a little far from me.
m


----------



## fishercat (Jul 22, 2010)

*I like to travel at night.*



banshee67 said:


> you ever been into that cabellas over there in hamburg?
> ive been there 3-4 times and still dont think ive seen everything.. the man-made mountain inside is unreal
> 
> you got dorney park on the way too, right on the side of 78 there in allentown, you can see it from the road, stop in and hit some water slides



If it's open,I stop at Cabelas.That's one of my rules in life.Never pass an open Cabelas and not stop.there is one 5 minutes from my house but it's a smaller one.not bad but the one in Hamburg and the one in Michigan are friggin' huge. People are nicer too cause they ain't New Englanders.

I would rather smash my testicles with a meat tenderizer than go in an amusement park!


----------



## fishercat (Jul 22, 2010)

*here is the info.*



mr matt said:


> Fishercat:
> 
> 78/81 near Harrisburg is about 1.5 hours from me, I could do that..depending on your route, maybe even a closer spot.
> 
> ...



This is for the MS 361..................

Ace Hardware of Dixie Lee Junction 

19670 Highway 11 E
Lenoir City, TN 37772

865-988-5285

They supposedly have a few. They want $599 with a 20"bar and chain. The guy I talked to said they might negotiate because they sell the Farm Boss most of the time. The person to talk to is Peter.He will be there from 11 AM until 7 PM today. Eastern Standard Time.


----------



## BloodOnTheIce (Jul 22, 2010)

*So how many of you guys have actually run the 391?*


----------



## mr matt (Jul 25, 2010)

Tried calling peter at Ace in Tennesse, 3x, but was never in....

will try tomorrow (mon) just for the heck of it & see how far he will come down....needs to come down 10% -cause of their 9.6% tax ..

but it it prob too late to make arrangements with you anyway about this.... Thanks still for offering!


----------



## fishercat (Jul 26, 2010)

*not too late.soonest ill go home is wednesday.looks like thursday it's not too late.*

Soonest I'm going home is Wednesday. My guess is Thursday.


----------



## woodchuck361 (Jul 26, 2010)

lol small world that ace is 10 min from my house... did you call cox power i got mine from them for 542. with 18 in. bar let me know if i can help..


----------



## mr matt (Jul 27, 2010)

Man, 

I have never been to a site where people are so willing to help other people - even strangers.!!!!!!!!
I called a Stihl place near me again to ask about the pricing of the 362 they had, I see online from various stores they go for $669 

The guy said he would sell me the 362 for $575 w/18 inch bar, $585 for 20 inch bar - which sounds good.

I dont know if the 20" would be so big it would be more in the way.. what determines when you need a 20 vs 18 bar? - do people have a tree diameter in mind?

Getting the 361 involves quite a few people, so this will be easier, and still a good saw, again I ma very thankful for your help

Thanks!

Matt

I did find a comparison thread

(1) Stihl 361 vs. (2)Stihl 362

Power: 1) 4.4 bhp ................... 2) 4.6 bhp * the EU 361 has 4.6 bhp, the same as the US 362 (purely a muffler issue). 
Weight: 1) 12.3 lb ........................... 2) 13.0 lb
P/Wt: 1) 0.358 bhp/lb................ 2) 0.354 bhp/lb 
Smooth: 1) 2.9/3.6 m/s²...............2) 3.5/3.5 m/s² left/right (362 is not much smoother, if at all)
Price: 1)$640 in Tennesee  ........... 2)$575

On the 362 they also added the centrifugal air filter system. 



Again if you guys could give me some idea of bar size determination....I would appreciate it!



Matt


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Jul 27, 2010)

Thats one heck of a price! You could make some money on that price! I would jump on that.

20" man.

If nothing else, they just look weird with 18" or shorter. The 20" is just two more inches, but two more you may need. They also balance better with the 20 I think.

IMO, they we're just meant to run a 20" bar. Do yourself a favor and get the ES bar, not the plain E bar. And get a yellow label chain, not the green. It will cut alot better with those things.


----------



## mr matt (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks Anthony, 

Guess it would help balance a bit and prob will not add too much more weight.

I am at my max for spending, so I think an ES bar will have to wait.
Being a newbie not sure what an ES bar is, and yellow vs green label...

I think I will be asking a LOT of questions on here........:greenchainsaw:






, 

Matt


----------



## angelo c (Jul 27, 2010)

banshee67 said:


> and 78 goes right by mine, about 1.5 miles away, drop me off something on the way too



Ok Banshee, that puts you within a few towns of me. I'm closer to Flemington then Pittstown...I'll meet you in Clinton. Last one there buys. I'm thinking either Finnagles or the Clinton House. Bring some saws in case we need um !!!!


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Jul 27, 2010)

mr matt said:


> Thanks Anthony,
> 
> Guess it would help balance a bit and prob will not add too much more weight.
> 
> ...



It's just the pro model bar. Made of steel instead of the cheap laminated E ars. The price difference is pennies. And the price of the yellow label chain is no different either. 

Yellow=pro
Green=cheap and no good.
If you're buying it with a 20" bar, they should put you a Stihl rollomatic ES bar for no extra charge. 

If you're going to get a great saw, might as well dress it in the best cutting bar/chain.


----------



## mr matt (Jul 27, 2010)

Ok, Thanks, 

I'll see if he will do the switch!

Thanks Anthony

Matt


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Jul 27, 2010)

mr matt said:


> Ok, Thanks,
> 
> I'll see if he will do the switch!
> 
> ...



I mean, if anything, he might charge you 20 bucks. But I would insist he do that for you just for buying that saw. 

The difference in the way it will cut and the longer lasting bar is well worth having. 
2 types of yellow labeled chains are:
RS-rapid super
RM-rapid micro.
The RS chain (Rapid Super) is a full chisel chainand will cut a little smoother and faster than the than the RM chain (Rapid Micro). But the RM chain will stay sharper than the RS in dirty wood. Both will cut alot better than the safety chains (Green label).

The Stihl Rollomatic ES bar (yellow label) is made of solid steel and has a tip that can be changed. The Rollomatic E bar (green label) is a laminated bar and won't last as long as the ES.

So I would pick from those chains the one that best suits your needs and Tell him to put that bar/chain on the saw. A good dealer will definetly do it.


----------



## THALL10326 (Jul 27, 2010)

mr matt said:


> Man,
> 
> I have never been to a site where people are so willing to help other people - even strangers.!!!!!!!!
> I called a Stihl place near me again to ask about the pricing of the 362 they had, I see online from various stores they go for $669
> ...



Did they by chance tell you just what the centrifugal air filter system is??


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Jul 27, 2010)

THALL10326 said:


> Did they by chance tell you just what the centrifugal air filter system is??



Thats what I was wondering. Did they say that it was something they added to the saw?


----------



## MuleyJ (Jul 28, 2010)

Anthony_Va. said:


> Thats what I was wondering. Did they say that it was something they added to the saw?



That is the filtration system that Husky and some other have been using for a while. Stihl began to add this with their strato saws.


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Jul 28, 2010)

MuleyJ said:


> That is the filtration system that Husky and some other have been using for a while. Stihl began to add this with their strato saws.



Exactly, so did they tell him they added it to his saw? Sounds like some BS'ers if they did, right?

Maybe it just reads like that but...



> *On the 362 they also added the centrifugal air filter system. *



just wondering if they told him it was something they(dealers) were adding to his saw, or if they just told him his saw had that setup.


----------



## MuleyJ (Jul 28, 2010)

Anthony_Va. said:


> Exactly, so did they tell him they added it to his saw? Sounds like some BS'ers if they did, right?
> 
> Maybe it just reads like that but...
> 
> ...



I must have read it differently than you. I thought he was just comparing the two saws features. New saw has it old one does not kinda thing.


----------



## mr matt (Jul 28, 2010)

No, the deatler did not tell me he was adding it to the saw, it is just one of the said improvments to it over the 361 that I found on the net. Just wanted to see the comparisons and posted them. It is said the 362 is bigger "clunkier" than the 361 which is a bummer, and the 362 is only less than a pound heavier than the 361 - so that aint too bad

Thanks again for the chain info - he is giving me a "break" of $10 having the 20 bar instead of the 18. hopefully he will not grumble about the diff chain.

matt


----------



## mr matt (Jul 28, 2010)

Called the dealer today ( if he is a dealer, sounds like he is on the road a lot between the Stihl carrying stores). I know he cannot stay on the cell phone long as Delaware gives you a big fine if they see you using it while driving...

Did not say for sure he would put on the chains&bar I requested, only said he would have to order them - said he sells what they come with, so we'll see.


M


----------



## banshee67 (Jul 28, 2010)

mr matt said:


> Did not say for sure he would put on the chains&bar I requested, only said he would have to order them - said he sells what they come with, so we'll see.
> 
> 
> M



he sells chainsaws but doesnt have any extra bars or chains for sale in his store that sells chainsaws?


----------



## MuleyJ (Jul 28, 2010)

banshee67 said:


> he sells chainsaws but doesnt have any extra bars or chains for sale in his store that sells chainsaws?



I agree that does sound a bit odd, especially for a Stihl dealer. I have had some of the box stores tell me that they would not swap out bars on Huskys. Every Stihl dealer I have ever been around wuld swap out a bar for very little $ without so much as a sigh.


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Jul 28, 2010)

MuleyJ said:


> I must have read it differently than you. I thought he was just comparing the two saws features. New saw has it old one does not kinda thing.



Yea, I believe you're right after a looked at it again. He was just telling us what they told him that the saw had.
I'm a goof sometimes.


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Jul 28, 2010)

yea, he (dealer) sounds like an a-hole. Any dealer I have seen will get the bar and chain you request on a new saw if it's ordered. 

They charge an extra 10 bucks every size up. He must just want to sell the saw, get his cash, and get you down the road. That sux. I don't buy it that he can't tell them what bar/chain to put on it. 

Well, anyways. I think the 20' ES bar goes for around 45-50 bucks and the chain will be 20-25 bucks. If you can get the cash together one day, they will really let the saw cut better. just the chain will help it cut really. The yellow labele bars just last longer.


----------



## TXTreeSurgeon (Jul 29, 2010)

I would insist on gettin the ES bar. Laminated bars not only wear out faster, but they bend easily. If you have used a chainsaw much, you know how frustrating it is to pinch your saw in a tree, pull it out, and discover that you have bent the bar! 

I bought my 362 with a 20" ES bar and RMC chain. This is the first solid bar that I have cut with (not to mention the first pro saw), and I have pinched it a few times yet have not managed to bend it. The solid bar is so much stronger. You really don't want to get a weak bar on such an awesome chainsaw. By the way, the 362 is an excellent chainsaw. You are making a wise purchase!


----------



## mr matt (Jul 29, 2010)

They shop in De did not originallly have that model in, so 2 days ago, the dealer found one in Pa, went to pick it up from Pa to bring it to De where I would buy it at an equipment center. *De = No tax *! Pa, -where I live- = 6% tax. but I do work in DE so will pick it up after work.

I hate paying tax, the Gov has enough of my money already!

talked to him briefly today and said he is going again to Pa where they have the ES bar, and the chain I asked for, bring it back to De to have "the guys" swap it out- 

He did not mention any price increase...forgot to ask him specifically, I had to get back to work 

So tomorrow I schould have the saw in hand! If my camera still works, I'll take a picture of it & post it! :greenchainsaw:


----------



## cheyenne19 (Jul 30, 2010)

Fwiw I just picked up a 362 with ES bar and rsc chain for $578. Most other dealers around me wanted $650.


----------



## wvlogger (Jul 30, 2010)

Your comparing a ratty old truck to a ferrari 361 hands down


----------



## mr matt (Jul 30, 2010)

cheyenne19 said:


> Fwiw I just picked up a 362 with ES bar and rsc chain for $578. Most other dealers around me wanted $650.



Nice! you got me beat on that one! Every dollar helps!

I could not get there in time to pick it up - next week - definetly!


----------



## Burvol (Jul 30, 2010)

Be better off saving a few pennies and buying a good used 440 instead. It's the saw the 361 wishes it was. Not that much bigger at all, but more "bigger saw" traits. JMHO.


----------



## cheyenne19 (Jul 30, 2010)

Or better yet a 460. It really is the saw a 440 wishes it was. Same weight, more power. To me a 36 has it's merits as a small saw. I wish it hadn't gained .7lbs as the 362. That hurts it when compared to the 460.


----------



## StihlyinEly (Jul 30, 2010)

Shoot, a 60cc saw with 20-inch bar is probably the best all-around saw/bar combo anywhere. Unless you log for a living. 

Great for firewood, felling medium-sized trees and down, arborist work. It's the best one-saw plan out there for the average guy. Two saw plan? THEN I'd be talking about a 70+ cc Stihl with 50cc Stihl, the 440/460 and 260.

Take the best deal you can get on that 361 and go cut until you can't cut any longer. Then rest and cut some more!


----------



## mr matt (Aug 25, 2010)

Well, I finally got the ES bar for the 362, I'm ok with the green chain as according to Sthil, less kickback so for me, a novice, its a good way to start. Got the whole thing for 575.00
Dealer said he should not have quoted me what he did as he took a loss.
Well, I did not force him or anything.........

So I'm happy.


Will be back to ask about sharpening techinques...maybe I'll watch some youtube on it if there is any....

Thanks for everyones input! Greatly appreciated!


Matt


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Aug 25, 2010)

mr matt said:


> Well, I finally got the ES bar for the 362, I'm ok with the green chain as according to Sthil, less kickback so for me, a novice, its a good way to start. Got the whole thing for 575.00
> Dealer said he should not have quoted me what he did as he took a loss.
> Well, I did not force him or anything.........
> 
> ...



Congrats on a great saw. Killer price too!


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Aug 25, 2010)

Good deal man! You will love that saw. Let us know how she treats you and post us some pics!


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 25, 2010)

TXTreeSurgeon said:


> I would insist on gettin the ES bar. ... !




Well, I would insist on *not* getting the ES bar, as the E is a very nice and light one!


----------



## mr matt (Aug 25, 2010)

Anthony_Va. said:


> Good deal man! You will love that saw. Let us know how she treats you and post us some pics!



Will do give me a day or 2!


_Saw Trol said:
Well, I would insist on not getting the ES bar, as the E is a very nice and light one! _

ARgh! Don't do that to me! Dealer was upset he commited to do it!

Matt


----------



## banshee67 (Aug 25, 2010)

mr matt said:


> Will do give me a day or 2!
> 
> 
> _Saw Trol said:
> ...



dont worry.. thats just saw troll trying to ruin someones elses joy of a new saw.. dont mind him

the dealer is just upset because the ES bars are more expensive (for good reason) than the E bars. your dealer should have known this before making a deal with you, his fault, not yours


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Aug 25, 2010)

banshee67 said:


> dont worry.. thats just saw troll trying to ruin someones elses joy of a new saw.. dont mind him



Yeah, ole Troll at it again. The E bars are fine on the saws like the 260 and smaller, the 362 should have the tougher ES anyway.


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 25, 2010)

2000ssm6 said:


> Yeah, ole Troll at it again. The E bars are fine on the saws like the 260 and smaller, the 362 should have the tougher ES anyway.



No, the E will always be preferable, also on 60cc saws - but people are told different so often on here by ignorant posters, that they often will believe it is true - and pass that "info" on!


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Aug 25, 2010)

SawTroll said:


> No, the E will always be preferable, also on 60cc saws - but people are told different so often on here by ignorant posters, that they often will believe it is true - and pass that "info" on!



LOL, the E is a laminated bar with no replaceable tip. The ES is a solid bar with a replaceable tip. You can get the ES with wide and narrow nose, if you need to bore. In my neck of the woods, the ES is prefered. We must be ignorant or like well built bars, you decide.


----------



## banshee67 (Aug 25, 2010)

SawTroll said:


> No, the E will always be preferable, also on 60cc saws - but people are told different so often on here by ignorant posters, that they often will believe it is true - and pass that "info" on!



thats why i run husky bars on my stihl saws , much better quality than stihl


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 26, 2010)

2000ssm6 said:


> LOL, the E is a laminated bar with no replaceable tip. The ES is a solid bar with a replaceable tip. You can get the ES with wide and narrow nose, if you need to bore. In my neck of the woods, the ES is prefered. We must be ignorant or like well built bars, you decide.



:greenchainsaw: My issue is that a lot of members tend to speak for any "HD" solution, even though lighter and more fitting ones actually exist - some seem to think this is some competition in "manhood", where everything needs to be as "HD" as possible 

- to make the poster "look" better!


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Aug 26, 2010)

SawTroll said:


> :greenchainsaw: My issue is that a lot of members tend to speak for any "HD" solution, even though lighter and more fitting ones actually exist - some seem to think this is some competition in "manhood", where everything needs to be as "HD" as possible
> 
> - to make the poster "look" better!



I agree ST!
But I do think the ES bars last longer than the E bars. The replaceable tip does'nt matter as much to me since I've never had to replace one. The ES seems to hold up better to bending and the rails last longer. 

So I agree on your "issue", but not on the E -vs- ES argument.  But to a certain extent I do. I think there's a place for each bar. I only run E bars on my 260. Not enough big cutting to need he ES.


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 26, 2010)

Anthony_Va. said:


> I agree ST!
> But I do think the ES bars last longer than the E bars. The replaceable tip does'nt matter as much to me since I've never had to replace one. The ES seems to hold up better to bending and the rails last longer.
> 
> So I agree on your "issue", but not on the E -vs- ES argument.  But to a certain extent I do. I think there's a place for each bar. I only run E bars on my 260. Not enough big cutting to need he ES.


Of course the ES bars will last longer if none of them are abused - I never disputed that - and certainly there is a place for both......


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Aug 26, 2010)

SawTroll said:


> Of course the ES bars will last longer if none of them are abused - I never disputed that - and certainly there is a place for both......



Gotcha man!


----------



## mr matt (Aug 29, 2010)

Just got back from camping - hence the delay of the pics.........



Here they are














A saw and a dog, 2 of mans' best friends... but not in that order..........






Will be trying it out soon!


----------



## CR500 (Aug 29, 2010)

Nice buy that has the 20 inch on it right? That was the saw I had a tough time deciding between the 391 and the 362. I ended up with the 391 with a 20 inch bar, I probably will end up putting a 25 inch on there once it is broken in more and maybe a ported exhaust, but I am happy with how my 391 cuts. It is is not my 044 with a 20 or 32 inch bar, but it seems to hold its own when I am cutting logs up.


----------



## mr matt (Aug 31, 2010)

Yea 20 inch ES bar. I should be set!


I'm happy!:greenchainsaw:


----------



## rburg (Aug 31, 2010)

Congratulations on the new saw. I believe you will enjoy it.


----------



## Justsaws (Aug 31, 2010)

BloodOnTheIce said:


> *So how many of you guys have actually run the 391?*



Play nice.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------

